#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Arabische uitspraken

## Nihad_zina

As-Selamun Aleykum = Vrede zij met jou. 

Dit is de vredesgroet die men geeft aan een moslim.. 

"En wanneer degenen die in Onze tekenen geloven, tot u komen, zeg dan: As-salamoe aleikoem' (Vrede zij met jou). (Heilige Koran 6:54; Al-Anaam) 

"Het is aanbevolen iedere geloofsgenoot te groeten, bekend of onbekend." 


Ve Aleykum Selam (Ve Rahmetullah Ve Berekatu) = En met jou zij de vrede (en Allah's barmhartigheid en Zijn zegeningen).. 

Dit is het antwoord op de vredesgroet van een moslim. 

"En wanneer gij met een groet wordt begroet, groet dan terug met een betere groet, of geeft deze althans terug." (Heilige Koran 4:86; An-Nisa) 


wa aleykum = Ook zo, Voor u hetzelfde. 

Dit is het antwoord op de vredesgroet van een niet-moslim. 


Astagfir-allah = Moge Allah het vergeven. 

Dit zegt men bijv. i.p.v.: "Shit!"; "O wat stom zeg" , " Oeps!" , " O jee!" 


Bismillah = In naam van Allah.. 

Dit wordt gezegd als een moslim een bepaald werk begint, bijvoorbeeld als men samen begint te eten. 
Ook zegt men "Bismillah" i.p.v. "alsjeblieft" en wanneer men gaat zitten.. 


Barak Allah = Moge Allah je zegenen.. 

Als moslims, na bij iemand gegeten te hebben, het huis verlaten, of als zij zich verontschuldigen niet aan de maaltijd deel te kunnen nemen. 


jaazakallah = Moge Allah je belonen.. 

Dit zegt men bijv. i.p.v. "dankjewel". Djazakallah zegt men tegen een man/jongen.. 
Djazakiellah zegt men tegen een vrouw/meisje.. 


Fi amanillah = Moge Allah je beschermen (afscheidsgroet). 
Dit zegt men bijv. i.p.v.: "Pas goed op jezelf", "Wees voorzichtig".(afscheidsgroet) 


Fi sabilillah = Op Allah's weg, voor de zaak van Allah. 

Iets doen op Allah's weg zonder er iets materieels voor terug te verwachten. 


Inna lillahi wa inna Ilaha radjioen = We behoren tot Allah en tot Hem zullen we terugkeren. 

Dit zegt men zodra men hoort dat een moslimbroeder of -zuster overleden is. 


Insha Allah = Alleen als Allah het wil, met Allah's welbehagen.. 

"En zeg niet over iets: "Ik zal het morgen doen, zonder (erbij te zeggen): 'Insha Allah'. 


La Ilaha Illa Allah = Er is geen andere god dan Allah, Er is geen godheid waard aanbeden te worden dan Allah. 

Subhanahu wa ta'ala = De zeer Geprezene en Verhevene uitdrukking gebruikt na het horen, zeggen of schrijven van de naam van God in het Arabisch, 
Allah. 

La hawla wa la qoewwata iella billah = Er is geen macht en geen kracht buiten dat van Allah. 

Dit zegt een moslim bij een gevoel van wrevel of verontwaardiging. 

Taqwa = Bewustzijn van Gods immere aanwezigheid. 

Ma'a al salama = Ga in vrede. 

Dit zegt men i.p.v. "Tot kijk". Antwoord op de afscheidsgroet: "Fi amanillah" (Moge Allah je beschermen). 


Marhaban = Welkom. Maak het je gemakkelijk. 

Nakir en Munkar = De 2 engelen die de doden ondervragen in de graf 

Saddaq Allahoe adziem = Allah's woord is waarheid. 

Dit zegt men bij het beindigen van het lezen van Al Qor'aan al Kariem (de Heilige Koran). 

Umma = De wereldwijde islamitische gemeenschap. 

Shahid = Martelaar 

Sjafakallah = Moge Allah je gezondheid schenken. 

Dit zegt men bijv. i.p.v. "Beterschap". Sjafakallah zegt men tegen een man/jongen. 
Sjafakiellah zegt men tegen een vrouw/meisje 

Barak Allahu fiek = Moge Allah je zegenen.. 

Subhanallah = Heilig, zonder tekortkomingen is Allah. 

Uitdrukking van verbazing of verwondering, bij het zien van iets ongewoons. 


Qadr Allah = het lot van Allah, het heeft zo moeten zijn. 

(Al-Qadr = voorbestemming).
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## 3adoowna amreeka

Ik ken er een.. '3adoowna Amreeka w kil mn yi3awenhom!' (Onze vijand is Amerika en ieder die hen helpt).. Ook interessant om te weten eh. 

Peace :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

